

Arrogance: When you only thank your premium users. - nlstitch

This email was sent to all premium and free users using a mailinglist. Lesson to be learned here; Free users can attract paying users and give you publicity. Don&#x27;t ever forget that!<p>--
From: Andrew of Mixergy.com (contact@mixergy.com)
Subject: Can I thank you when Mixergy hits 1,000?
Message:<p>I&#x27;m about to record my 1,000th interview. When I do, I&#x27;m going personally thank the people who keep this operation going: Premium Members.<p>Click here if you&#x27;ll let me thank you on camera or on the site.<p>Please do it by Monday because that&#x27;s when I&#x27;m going to record.<p>As you&#x27;ve noticed, I&#x27;m obsessed with my audience and the interviews
I create for them. That&#x27;s why I don&#x27;t let guests &quot;wing it&quot; and hope
everything works out.<p>I hire bookers, researchers and pre-interviewers to MAKE SURE that
if you invest an hour listening to a Mixergy program, it&#x27;ll be the
most meaningful hour possible.<p>All that work takes a team that is as manic about the Mixergy
Mission as I am. Premium Members make it possible for me to hire
that team. I reward them with the best interviews and
member-exclusive courses that I can possibly create.<p>But I also want to say THANK YOU.<p>Can I give you a public thank you on my 1,000th interview?<p>Just click this:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mixergy.com&#x2F;thank-you-on-mixergys-1000th-interview&#x2F;<p>Andrew Warner<p>Founder, Mixergy<p>PS to give me permission to thank you in the 1,000th interview, go here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mixergy.com&#x2F;thank-you-on-mixergys-1000th-interview&#x2F;
======
coffeecodecouch
There is nothing wrong with that email. He's thanking the people that keep
Mixergy running financially and reminding free users what becoming premium
does for the service.

------
AznHisoka
Has anyone here learned anything substantial from Mixergy? Personally, I learn
a lot more from failures (which isn't featured as much in Mixergy), and post-
mortems.

------
SamReidHughes
Thanking the free users would be dishonest. They don't deserve any thanks,
because they're mooching off of the work that he's doing. Saying that they
_could_ attract paying users is a weak argument, akin to arguments people use
to justify stealing music.

~~~
coffeecodecouch
> Thanking the free users would be dishonest. They don't deserve any thanks,
> because they're mooching off of the work that he's doing.

If Andrew saw it that way he wouldn't allow people to sign up for free.
Businesses can greatly benefit from free users, it's just not a big deal if he
didn't thank them in this particular email.

